# Space Shuttle Endeavour's Last Flight



## LightCrafterPhotography (Sep 24, 2012)

I was lucky enough to witness the historical event in Los Angeles. An image is posted here. A few more images can be found with this link: 

http://www.lightcrafterphotography.com/blog/2012/9/witnessing-history---the-last-flight-of-space-shuttle-endeavour

Post your Endeavour or any space shuttle images.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome I envy you being in an area where you catch the shuttle.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Sep 24, 2012)

2n10 said:


> Awesome I envy you being in an area where you catch the shuttle.


Thanks. I feel really lucky to have had that first and last opportunity.  

Here's another one:


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Sep 24, 2012)

Full resolution images can be found here: 

http://www.lightcrafterphotography.com/p17977279


----------



## PabloHoneySF (Sep 24, 2012)

WOW! I was able to see it up here in the Bay Area where it passed over the Golden Gate Bridge twice. Sadly, no great shots for me... Yours were phenomenal, well done!


----------



## LSV (Sep 24, 2012)

Taken near LAX


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Sep 24, 2012)

Discovery launch, July 4, 2006, seen from overhead MCO at about 35,000 ft.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 24, 2012)

LightCrafterPhotography said:


> Full resolution images can be found here:
> 
> http://www.lightcrafterphotography.com/p17977279



Thanks. Great to see a good photographer got some great shots! Preserve this stuff.


----------



## BMT (Sep 24, 2012)

I was able to capture a couple of pictures at the Golden Gate Bridge. The experience was wonderful.


----------



## mlpricetx (Sep 24, 2012)

Great photos, I wonder what kind of pics the photographer at the very top of Golden Gate bridge got. He's standing next to the microwave antenna


----------



## Gordon Nip (Sep 24, 2012)

I was lucky to be home when the Endeavour flew over Hollywood about 3 times. I quickly set up my IDX using EOS iTR AF utilizing the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L, unfortunately, I forgot to set for raw - was only in jpeg mode. Here are a few pics. I've downsized them because I don't know the file size limitation.


----------



## fpm (Sep 24, 2012)

Captured when it flew over Stennis Space Center, a few more (try viewing original size too)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631578634672/with/8005103424/


----------



## jcollett (Sep 24, 2012)

I really wanted to photograph this event as it was happening all around me. Was inundated with work support calls tying me up all day. However, I wanted to catch the shuttle as it went from LAX to exposition park science center. Found it very hard to get the info on this journey but finally located the date and map of course.

Will happen on Friday, October 12th, 2012.

http://graphics.latimes.com/storyboard-space-shuttle-endeavours-final-journey/

Select "Leaving LAX" on dropdown to get map.

Now, with this map, does anyone have some best spots to photograph the large bird driving down the street at 2MPH? First thought was Randy's Donuts on Manchester Ave and the 405 freeway. Would love to know other's thoughts.


----------



## LSV (Sep 24, 2012)

Earthbound...forever. Note: 747 pilot popping out of hatch with American flag.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Sep 25, 2012)

Great postings guys! We're seeing some good stuff.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Sep 25, 2012)

PabloHoneySF said:


> WOW! I was able to see it up here in the Bay Area where it passed over the Golden Gate Bridge twice. Sadly, no great shots for me... Yours were phenomenal, well done!


Thank you. But did you really try shooting though? The Bay area is beautiful with lots of iconic structures and it will be more likely that you'll have some keepers like the one posted by BMT. I was actually tempted to shoot in the Bay area; I have family there and could have gone in the guise of a visit, haha.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Sep 25, 2012)

distant.star said:


> LightCrafterPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Full resolution images can be found here:
> ...


 
Thank you and I will surely do, sir.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Sep 25, 2012)

Gordon Nip said:


> I was lucky to be home when the Endeavour flew over Hollywood about 3 times. I quickly set up my IDX using EOS iTR AF utilizing the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L, unfortunately, I forgot to set for raw - was only in jpeg mode. Here are a few pics. I've downsized them because I don't know the file size limitation.


Endeavor's three laps around the LA basin was a story in itself. It was unannounced and most people including me believed that after the first one, it was done. A lot of people started down the trails, and some were already driving their cars on the access roads. By chance, one of the guys near me was on the phone with his bro at home who was watching live network coverage, and we learned that it was announced that two more passes would be made. Those two bonus passes gave me the opportunity to vary my compositions.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Sep 25, 2012)

jcollett said:


> I really wanted to photograph this event as it was happening all around me. Was inundated with work support calls tying me up all day. However, I wanted to catch the shuttle as it went from LAX to exposition park science center. Found it very hard to get the info on this journey but finally located the date and map of course.
> 
> Will happen on Friday, October 12th, 2012.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is some neat piece of info! Thank you for sharing this. I'm sorry it did not work out for you last Friday.

I'm going to scout the route one of these days.


----------



## jcollett (Sep 25, 2012)

LightCrafterPhotography said:


> jcollett said:
> 
> 
> > I really wanted to photograph this event as it was happening all around me. Was inundated with work support calls tying me up all day. However, I wanted to catch the shuttle as it went from LAX to exposition park science center. Found it very hard to get the info on this journey but finally located the date and map of course.
> ...



Sorry if I hijacked this thread. I can open a separate thread on this subject.

On this topic, I used street view on Google Maps to go along the route. It would appear that there are not very many good backdrops to the shuttle on this route. One possible good spot, however, could be towards the end as it appears it will go in front of Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 28, 2012)

Awesome shots everyone thanks for sharing.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 28, 2012)

.
Funny, I saw some story the other day, something about the "10 Best" pictures of it's last flight. They were good, but I kept thinking, "I know where there are better ones."

Thanks for the great views!


----------



## cayenne (Sep 28, 2012)

I am in New Orleans...i was driving to work along Lakeshore drive...heard a roar...and looked up and saw the shuttle on the back of its just doing a banking turn just over my head.

Wow..what a cool thing to see...unfortunately, I was on the road driving and couldn't even get my iphone of my pocket while on the road...but I did slow down, and watch it as I could, since traffic was low where I was....

I wish I'd have known a bit better the timing and path...I found out later, if I'd stayed home a bit longer, it would have come over my house and I could have gotten some really good shots with my 5D3.....

Oh well...no pics from me, but it was quite thrilling. 2nd time I'd seen it on the back of a jet..first time was in Tucson, AZ about 1984 or so...saw it being transported between CA and FL...but back then, the shuttle was a bit newer.

;D

cayenne


----------

